# mira como es un tannoy monitor gold por dentro



## electromecanico (Oct 21, 2015)

muy bueno lo que encontre paseando por google

 Tannoy es famoso por su diseño de altavoces 'Dual Concentric "que coloca el altavoz de agudos detrás del centro del cono medio o bajo.
 'Dual Concentric' es una marca aunque Tannoy no es el único fabricante de altavoces para diseñar altavoces coaxiales.


----------

